# Does a TV bought in Dubai work in Europe?



## Mikevv (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

Done some research, but no luck in finding an answer so far.

I wonder if my recently bought Samsung TV will also work in Europe (Netherlands, to be precise).

Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If its got HDMI outputs then those will be fine - if it has an inbuilt tuner than its anyones guess.


----------



## Mikevv (Aug 24, 2013)

So you think that if it does have those outputs, it should work in Europe?

Thanks


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

most places in Europe now don;t use over the air transmitters and tuners.

You would connect to a set top box which provides content via satellite, cable, internet via your HDMI connection.

If you do need the over the air tuner you can always buy a cheap adapter that has an HDMI output to your TV.


----------

